# How do you plant anubias in substrate?



## Scyry

I planted mine with the small 'roots' in the substrate and the stem laying on top of the gravel. Just make sure you point plant oriented so it is growing the direction you'd like it to. The stem will only propogate in one direction.


----------



## BBradbury

*Planting Anubias*



AUvet14 said:


> I'm getting 2 anubias barteri var. nana in this week that I am planning on planting rooted in the substrate for use as a midground in front of some stem plants. I have read that you're not supposed to plant it so that the rhizome is buried in the substrate because it will rot and the plant will die. This might be a stupid question, but do you just bury the smaller roots and leave the rhizome above the substrate?


Hello A...

I have Anubias planted a couple of different ways. You just need to make sure the rhisome isn't covered. That's just the thick area that holds the stems of the leaves.

You can plant it attached loosely to driftwood with thin sewing thread. The driftwood can be floating or sitting on the bottom of the tank or use a piece of lava rock and use thread. I have some planted in pots too. I just use a small plastic pot and put in a little aquarium pea gravel at the bottom, then some organic potting mixture, put in the plant and cover only the roots with more pea gravel.

The potting mixture nourishes the plant for several months and gets the plant past the period it needs to get used to your water conditions. Anubias can be a relatively fast grower in the right water conditions.

Above everything else, have fun!

B


----------



## ThinkTank

Weight it and drop it on the substrate. The roots will grow into it on their own. 
I prefer to attach them to small rocks. Makes it easy to move the plant anywhere in the tank without causing a mess when uprooting it. Plus I like to see the roots wrap around the rocks.

Anubias is one of the few plants that can be attached to anything....high or low in the tank. A nana mid-ground may get lost in the overgrowth eventually and its going to be hard to move once rooted.


----------



## TWA

ThinkTank said:


> Weight it and drop it on the substrate. The roots will grow into it on their own.
> I prefer to attach them to small rocks. Makes it easy to move the plant anywhere in the tank without causing a mess when uprooting it. Plus I like to see the roots wrap around the rocks.
> 
> Anubias is one of the few plants that can be attached to anything....high or low in the tank. A nana mid-ground may get lost in the overgrowth eventually and its going to be hard to move once rooted.


+1 everything is true. I just weight mine and point it where I want


----------



## james0816

I just carefully push the entire rhizone in the substrate and then slowy raise it up to where the rhizone is uncoverd. Piece of cake.


----------



## AUvet14

ThinkTank said:


> Weight it and drop it on the substrate. The roots will grow into it on their own.
> I prefer to attach them to small rocks. Makes it easy to move the plant anywhere in the tank without causing a mess when uprooting it. Plus I like to see the roots wrap around the rocks.
> 
> Anubias is one of the few plants that can be attached to anything....high or low in the tank. A nana mid-ground may get lost in the overgrowth eventually and its going to be hard to move once rooted.


So if i attached it to a small rock or something to give it some slight elevation, do you think it might work better as a longer term midground? My foreground in that part of the tank is echinodorus tenellus. I've thought about switching to glosstigma but I'm going to get everything scaped and grown in first before I decide on that.


----------



## TWA

Very much so, yes.


----------



## tannerg

Hey I've had similar questions before with anubias! This plant is pretty awesome. I just wedged some in a piece of driftwood and the roots grew out like crazy. 
I wanted to mention, don't be afraid to cut these babies. I was so worried to trim them for some reason, but after watching some trimming videos on youtube, i went ahead and cut almost all of the big leaves on my anubias and have been so pleased at the growth that came afterwords. Double the leaves, more compact, etc. Obviously go for the look you want, but don't be afraid to snip those big leaves to let new growth come in!
Cheers!


----------



## Triport

Just attach them to a rock or a small piece of driftwood. A little Cholla log works well.


----------



## Raith

Or alternatively you can use aquarium glue to glue the rhizome in place.  Aquarium Co-Op did this before, too:


----------



## Schoolofdisabledguppies

BBradbury said:


> Hello A...
> 
> I have Anubias planted a couple of different ways. You just need to make sure the rhisome isn't covered. That's just the thick area that holds the stems of the leaves.
> 
> You can plant it attached loosely to driftwood with thin sewing thread. The driftwood can be floating or sitting on the bottom of the tank or use a piece of lava rock and use thread. I have some planted in pots too. I just use a small plastic pot and put in a little aquarium pea gravel at the bottom, then some organic potting mixture, put in the plant and cover only the roots with more pea gravel.
> 
> The potting mixture nourishes the plant for several months and gets the plant past the period it needs to get used to your water conditions. Anubias can be a relatively fast grower in the right water conditions.
> 
> Above everything else, have fun!
> 
> B


I have good experience with these plants with Rubber Bands and rocks


----------



## gwuensch

AUvet14 said:


> I'm getting 2 anubias barteri var. nana in this week that I am planning on planting rooted in the substrate for use as a midground in front of some stem plants. I have read that you're not supposed to plant it so that the rhizome is buried in the substrate because it will rot and the plant will die. This might be a stupid question, but do you just bury the smaller roots and leave the rhizome above the substrate?


I just got a potted anubias sp for my betta tank. can i keep it in the pot it came in from petco? do i need to remove it and plant it in my gravel? i’m a little scared to try to remove it from the pot because it seems stuck in there


----------



## AUvet14

gwuensch said:


> I just got a potted anubias sp for my betta tank. can i keep it in the pot it came in from petco? do i need to remove it and plant it in my gravel? i’m a little scared to try to remove it from the pot because it seems stuck in there


Wow. I forgot I even made this post. Lol. I would recommend taking it out of the pot. It should do better taking it out of the rock wool, plus I don’t think the pots are particularly attractive. You can superglue it to a small rock or piece of driftwood. That’s what I have done with all the anubias in my new tanks. It looks better and the superglue is completely inert once it dries. 










All of those are glued to either rocks or the driftwood. I think your CAN leave it in the rock wool in the pot but the plant would look and I’m sure feel better it you glued it to something. Just a small dab of the gel superglue is fine. No need to douse it. You can also tie it on something with some thread and the thread will eventually dissolve but I’ve found at least in my tank the shrimp and cleanup crew plus the water flow end up loosening up the thread and they all came loose and I had to redo it. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUvet14

gwuensch said:


> I just got a potted anubias sp for my betta tank. can i keep it in the pot it came in from petco? do i need to remove it and plant it in my gravel? i’m a little scared to try to remove it from the pot because it seems stuck in there


As far as removing it from the pot, you should be able to wiggle out the rock wool from the plastic pot fairly easily. Once you do that you can usually peel away the rock wool from the roots and pick the smaller bits away from the roots carefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

